# Let's post YouTubes of our favorite opera moments?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This may have been done before, but it's always fun.

Some of my favorite moments/arias in all of opera, with sheer beauty that enhances our lives. Incomplete list, of course - there are so many - but every single one of these is extremely beautiful.

First, the girls.











http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=mpT7pK9A61A&feature=related











http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=Z9nrtFkj6Bo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=ul9OTShQ_rc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=CmcG8fcVWkk&feature=related

Then, the boys.











http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=bUbA5y1hnFg&feature=related






http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=WFj3n75AyZY&feature=related

And the chorus:






And the instrumentals:

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=Xvdig4N0bpk&feature=related


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> This may have been done before, but it's always fun.
> 
> Some of my favorite moments/arias in all of opera, with sheer beauty that enhances our lives. Incomplete list, of course - there are so many - but every single one of these is extremely beautiful.]






 This is the Rosenkavalier that I watched the other night. And it is really magic. The trio from this production is outstanding and heartbreaking.





http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=mpT7pK9A61A&feature=related
Elina and Anna sound lovely together. Have you heard their Capuleti and Montecchi? I'm now tempted!





 An occasion when stand and deliver really works - Caballe embodies the dignity of the character with her stillness.





The young Kiri still looks like Rosina in this lovely Glyndebourne production of Nozze.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=ul9OTShQ_rc&feature=related
I'm not usually a fan of Angela's and I certainly prefer hearing her to watching her, (too mannered and artificial for me) but she performed this well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=CmcG8fcVWkk&feature=related
The woman in the opera that made me fall in love with this art form, c1981 courtesy of BBC Radio 3. Not the most beautiful voice but the most moving interpretation.

Then, the boys.





 Beautiful. I'd only heard di Stefano in later recordings.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=WFj3n75AyZY&feature=related
I'm looking forward to watching Tannhauser for the first time soon. This is a beautiful- love it when the cellos echo the singing at the end. I learned to love Wagner when I realised it's as important to listen attentively to the orchestra as to the singers.

And the chorus:




 He he, always feel homesick for Italy when I hear this one! I wonder what production it's from - the chorus did a fantastic job here, even stayed in character during the well-deserved applause!

And the instrumentals:





This always makes me hyperventilate. I need to blow into a paper bag.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments, Natalie, but, er... the spirit of it was for you to post *your* favorites, I'm curious to know what they are.

Anyway, commenting on your comments: Yep, I ordered that Rosenkavalier and I can't wait.
Elina and Anna not only sound great together, but look even better...LOL
Yes, Caballé in this Orange presentation with the eerie wind and her dignity... wow! Able to rival Callas' Casta Diva.
I share exactly your opinion of Angela. She has one of the best voices of her generation if not *the* best, maybe the only one who can rival the greatest of the past... but like you, I can't stand her histrionics.
Di Stefano - the king of the musical phrase. His control of the phrase is phenomenal, he slows it down, extends it, shortens it... see what he does with "soooooooognooooo....d'aaaaaaaaaaaaa...mor." The young Di Stefano is spectacular, before he overused his voice. His Una Furtiva Lagrima is killing as well, I'll post it for you at the end of this post.
Oh, absolutely, in Wagner the voice is another instrument of the orchestra, the omnipresent and powerful orchestra. But this aria is for those who don't know that Wagner could also write spectacular, melodious arias... 
The Slave Chorus - yes, it almost made it as the new Italian anthem... goosebumps.
Hyperventilation - hehehe, Wagner will do this to you...

OK, Natalie, now your turn, post your favorites!

As promised, another treat of the young Giuseppe. Old record, bad sound quality, but just as masterful in musicality and control of the musical phrase (lo veeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....do)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

[/URL]


Almaviva said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, Natalie, but, er... the spirit of it was for you to post *your* favorites, I'm curious to know what they are.


Yep, getting on to it, had to go cook dinner, kids getting antsy, life getting in the way of art.

But seriously, I wanted to listen to your offerings properly before rushing off to post mine.

A few favourites - mine seem consist of striking scenes from favourite operas rather than beautiful arias:

Best erotic love song

Best face-off

Most spine-chilling mad scene ever

Magical nymph

Sexy and sacrilegious all at once

I'm way too young to die

Most inventive use of fruit in opera

Best handling of randy young upstart

Can you resist dancing to this?

You missed the boat, you conceited idiot

Special Prize for conductor most resembling composer

And strictly for fun: Sicilian spaghetti extra


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't have a very large collection of opera DVDs, but this production of Lully's _Cadmus and Hermione_ is the most unforgettable of those that I have. Images from it have haunted me ever since I first saw it. The production is like a time machine - surely as close as we'll ever get to seeing what the Sun King saw. I hardly know how to pick out highlights, because the thing is such a perfect whole: Lully's superb music, with its telling use of choruses, the lighting, the sets, the dances, the facial expressions, and above all the magical use of gesture, where even the slightest movements seem imbued with some mysterious symbolic significance. I could have chosen virtually any passage to post here, but here's:

a lovely passage of pastoral gaiety (first five minutes)

followed by the tenderly portrayed emergence after the storm.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> I don't have a very large collection of opera DVDs, but this production of Lully's _Cadmus and Hermione_ is the most unforgettable of those that I have.


Gosh Alan I'd forgotten how lovely this is. I must watch again, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Yep, getting on to it, had to go cook dinner, kids getting antsy, life getting in the way of art.
> 
> ...


Wow. I bet I'm in for a treat. But I can't listen now, have to go to work. But one question: how do you guys do this trick of substituting your words for the url link?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Is this thread about pieces or about pieces in particular performances? If the second, I can't post mine as most of then are not present on YT.

But I'll try to find a couple examples:






















Ech, I give up, can't find anything else.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Is this thread about pieces or about pieces in particular performances?


It's whatever you want it to be, Aramis.:tiphat:

I'm at work, can't check the examples (would disturb others with the sound) but will do later today when I get home.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> how do you guys do this trick of substituting your words for the url link?


Just above the reply panel, right in the middle, is a blue globe with a chain link. Click on that. Paste the URL into the box when invited, and click OK.
The link information will then appear in the reply panel, with the url appearing, oddly, twice - one of them highlighted in grey. If you hit delete, the grey highlighted text will disappear and you can type in its place the text you want, eg 'try this link for size'.

You can check that it's all working as you want to, afterwards, by clicking the preview button.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Natalie Dessay sings the Bell Song. Recital rather than in the opera, but her breath control at the beginning is just astounding. The first minute and a half will give you goosebumps. Only a crowd that applauds at the wrong place keeps this from being absolutely perfect.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> Just above the reply panel, right in the middle, is a blue globe with a chain link. Click on that. Paste the URL into the box when invited, and click OK.
> The link information will then appear in the reply panel, with the url appearing, oddly, twice - one of them highlighted in grey. If you hit delete, the grey highlighted text will disappear and you can type in its place the text you want, eg 'try this link for size'.
> 
> You can check that it's all working as you want to, afterwards, by clicking the preview button.


Alternatively you can type the words which you want to appear as the link, then select them, then hit the "globe with link" icon. Paste in your url address, and the words will automatically appear in the text section of the address. You can also go back and edit later.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Is this thread about pieces or about pieces in particular performances? If the second, I can't post mine as most of then are not present on YT.
> 
> But I'll try to find a couple examples:
> 
> ...


The excerpt from King Roger is sublime. Is this pretty representative of the opera as a whole? There is a new DVD coming out and if the music is this quality I'm going to get it.
I'm also going to check out Vickers' Otello on Met player, and bump up the Stratas Salome in my "DVDS to watch" queue.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Alternatively you can type the words which you want to appear as the link, then select them, then hit the "gobe with link" icon. Paste in your url address, and the words will automatically appear in the text section of the address. You can also go back and edit later.


Just tried it - that's significantly quicker (and easier) than my method. Thanks Natalie!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

OK, here, to give me the chance to practise Natalie's superduper efficient method of link posting, is a truly standout highlight from my recent re-delvings into the _Ring_.

First, Wotan's final words with Brunnhilde at the end of _Walkure_ - heartrending stuff, phenomenal music, and I love the way these two do this.

Then, leading directly from that, but on a separate youtube extract, the spectacular magic fire music.

Hackneyed? I suppose so - but it only became so because it's so tremendous.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> First, Wotan's final words with Brunnhilde at the end of _Walkure_ - heartrending stuff, phenomenal music, and I love the way these two do this.
> 
> Then, leading directly from that, but on a separate youtube extract, the spectacular magic fire music.
> 
> Hackneyed? I suppose so - but it only became so because it's so tremendous.


I think the reason this scene works so particularly well is because the characters are interacting with each other; there's none of that belting out to the audience side by side, rather they are looking deeply and tenderly at each other. That adds emotional resonance to this heart-breaking parting.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> I think the reason this scene works so particularly well is because the characters are interacting with each other; there's none of that belting out to the audience side by side, rather they are looking deeply and tenderly at each other. That adds emotional resonance to this heart-breaking parting.


Yes. It's utterly convincing. That "leb' wohl! leb' wohl! leb' wohl!" is just _wrenched_ out of him, and I feel the pain of it myself.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Natalie Dessay sings the Bell Song. Recital rather than in the opera, but her breath control at the beginning is just astounding. The first minute and a half will give you goosebumps. Only a crowd that applauds at the wrong place keeps this from being absolutely perfect.


I always wonder whether the Bell song is beautiful or not. I can't decide whether I like it or not. I think it is very beautiful overall but when it gets to the coloratura, I sometimes think that Leo Delibes overdid it. While I love several other coloratura-rich arias, this one kind of gets in my nerves, and sounds like a chicken. What do you guys think? Is the coloratura in the Bell song over-the-top?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> Just tried it - that's significantly quicker (and easier) than my method. Thanks Natalie!


Hehehe, it looks like women from NZ are pragmatic and to the point... 

Thanks, both of you for teaching me how to do it.:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> OK, here, to give me the chance to practise Natalie's superduper efficient method of link posting, is a truly standout highlight from my recent re-delvings into the _Ring_.
> 
> First, Wotan's final words with Brunnhilde at the end of _Walkure_ - heartrending stuff, phenomenal music, and I love the way these two do this.
> 
> ...


This is one of my favorite parts of the entire Ring!:tiphat:


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought, come on, self - you've posted quite enough Patricia Petibon on this forum already. And then I thought, oh no I haven't.

So ... she used to have a higher quality video on her website but it seems to have gone; and so all there is now is this not-so-good quality youtube of her making the recording of the Queen of Night aria, for the _Amoureuses_ album. It's not a snip from an opera performance - it's a film of the making of a studio recording. But I can't take my eyes off her when she sings it. Yes, one could argue that there are better versions of this just to_ listen _to, but look at the animated expressions on her face, look at the flashing fiery delight in her eyes, the nod of pleasure that means 'nailed it' as she executes a particularly tricky bit.

Patricia Petibon sings 'Der Hölle Rache'


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> I thought, come on, self - you've posted quite enough Patricia Petibon on this forum already. And then I thought, oh no I haven't.
> 
> So ... she used to have a higher quality video on her website but it seems to have gone; and so all there is now is this not-so-good quality youtube of her making the recording of the Queen of Night aria, for the _Amoureuses_ album. It's not a snip from an opera performance - it's a film of the making of a studio recording. But I can't take my eyes off her when she sings it. Yes, one could argue that there are better versions of this just to_ listen _to, but look at the animated expressions on her face, look at the flashing fiery delight in her eyes, the nod of pleasure that means 'nailed it' as she executes a particularly tricky bit.
> 
> Patricia Petibon sings 'Der Hölle Rache'


Coo, Sarastro better not meet her on a dark night. I know who my money would be on.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

*Bell song, Delibes*



Almaviva said:


> I always wonder whether the Bell song is beautiful or not. I can't decide whether I like it or not. I think it is very beautiful overall but when it gets to the coloratura, I sometimes think that Leo Delibes overdid it. While I love several other coloratura-rich arias, this one kind of gets in my nerves, and sounds like a chicken. What do you guys think? Is the coloratura in the Bell song over-the-top?


I think the coloratura has a clear dramatic function, to imitate the little bells she is singing about. I was not familiar with this aria, but I thought it was charming


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I think the coloratura has a clear dramatic function, to imitate the little bells she is singing about. I was not familiar with this aria, but I thought it was charming


OK, Natalie, I heard the Dessay clip, and no, she *doesn't* sound like a clucking chicken in the Bells coloratura, and I liked her version a lot. But this is because she takes the whole thing in a slower tempo. You said you have that 100 Best Opera Moments double CD. Listen to the version of the Bell song there, and you'll see what I mean. I don't remember who sings it there, it could be Joan Sutherland. I have her DVD of Lakmé and it's been a while since I last watched it, but if I'm not mistaken, my impression of clucking chicken comes from there. I'm not sure. In any case, I *am* sure that the track included in that double CD I'm talking about *does* sound like this, since I was recently listening to it in my car and had the same impression. Check it out please and let me know what you think. I have recently read a musical review of the Bell song (_Où va la jeune indoue) _calling it "a bizarre outburst of wordless coloratura gargling." My impression, however, precedes my reading this review, which only increased my doubts about this aria.

Like I said, I still find it beautiful, except when we get to the clucking part (which Natalie navigated much better than the soprano that performed it for that 100 Best CD).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> You said you have that 100 Best Opera Moments double CD.


Oops, what i actually have is 100 best opera classics - 5 cds.



Almaviva said:


> Listen to the version of the Bell song there, and you'll see what I mean. I don't remember who sings it there, it could be Joan Sutherland. I have her DVD of Lakmé and it's been a while since I last watched it, but if I'm not mistaken, my impression of clucking chicken comes from there. I'm not sure.
> Like I said, I still find it beautiful, except when we get to the clucking part (which Natalie navigated much better than the soprano that performed it for that 100 Best CD).


I checked Joan out on Youtube - I didn't really feel the coloratura was that fowl, even though she's not my favourite soprano and Dessay did it better.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oops, what i actually have is 100 best opera classics - 5 cds.
> 
> I checked Joan out on Youtube - I didn't really feel the coloratura was that fowl, even though she's not my favourite soprano and Dessay did it better.


Oops myself, it's not 2 CDs, it's 6, and once upon a time when I posted the cover picture, you said you had it. Maybe it's not Joan. Darn, I'm just lazy, I could go to my car and check it out. Nah... I'm in my pajamas, watching Samson et Dalila (but not exactly liking it) so I guess when I get to the car tomorrow morning I'll see what soprano murdered the coloratura and made it sound like a clucking chicken.:lol:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Just had time to post the one earlier. Will list some other faves now -- some that are not necessarily the all-time best sung, but are great in other ways. I've posted several of these before but never hurts to repost 

Rachele Gilmore's Met debut. With a 4 hour notice after the singer she was covering for, Kathleen Kim, fell ill, Rachele Gilmore completely blows away the audience (and cast members!) as Olympia. Watching the reactions of the cast members as she effortlessly hits several G6s and an Ab7 (!) is endlessly entertaining.

The performance that got me into opera, the renowned Covent Garden performance of Der Holle Rache by the inimitable Diana Damrau.

As an interesting bookend to the Patricia Petibon performance posted by Elgarian, Diana Damrau recording 'Der Holle Rache'. Equally as intense and compelling imo, though I'm not thrilled about the supposed period tuning used. Maybe I'm just used to modern tuning, because this sounds at least a semi-tone sharp to my ears.

Well, it's amped and her voice is clearly not world-class quality, but I adore this performance of 'Heia in den Bergen' by Carla Maffioletti with Andre Rieu. Her performance of 'Les Oiseaux en dans Charmille' is incredibly winning as well and worth looking up, if not up to the standard set above by Rachele Gilmore.

Of course, I could go on and on. More opera to listen to than hours in the day, I'm afraid


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Just had time to post the one earlier. Will list some other faves now -- some that are not necessarily the all-time best sung, but are great in other ways. I've posted several of these before but never hurts to repost
> 
> Rachele Gilmore's Met debut. With a 4 hour notice after the singer she was covering for, Kathleen Kim, fell ill, Rachele Gilmore completely blows away the audience (and cast members!) as Olympia. Watching the reactions of the cast members as she effortlessly hits several G6s and an Ab7 (!) is endlessly entertaining.
> 
> ...


_Les oiseaux dans la charmille_ is a precious little gem, isn't it? I love it. I started this thread and I still have to catch up and actually listen to you guys' favorites. I'm watching something else now and am still able to type while I watch, but can't mix the two sounds so I'll watch later (but I promise that I will).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll comment (one line, like you did) as I see them.

Best erotic love song
I'm always amazed at how Monteverdi was a member of the founding group and still 400 years later it's darn hard to beat him!!

Best face-off
Ah what a delicious production, one of the best of the last several years!

Most spine-chilling mad scene ever
Wow, I was used to Joyce in much lighter repertoire. Impressive!

Magical nymph
Our Renée will never cease to amaze me. Maybe I should marry *her* instead of Anna!

Sexy and sacrilegious all at once
Wow, the camera angle really valued this one! And nice singing! But, er... where is the sexy part? [Almaviva looks right and left trying to find the attractive female - he's wired differently from Natalie:lol:] (I know I'm being simplistic, just kidding)

I'm way too young to die
Don't worry, Placido, you'll still be there for the curtain call!

Most inventive use of fruit in opera
Nice. Bryn Terfel is phenomenal. Although the apple was... hm... a little obvious.

Best handling of randy young upstart
Hey, I am in this scene!

Can you resist dancing to this?
Nobody can, especially with yummy Patricia Petibon, who almost made me forget about the ridiculously big turkey backstage... LOL. What a production!

You missed the boat, you conceited idiot
He doesn't deserve her. I'll marry her.

Special Prize for conductor most resembling composer
Spectacular entrance!!!

And strictly for fun: Sicilian spaghetti extra
Wow! This is spectacular! Where did you get it from? A documentary? Or just an isolated video clip? I have saved it to my favorites, and want more!

By the way I've always thought of Roberto Alagna as having a small voice, and he surprised me here (although his passaggio is questionable):
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=d58LR8U1PDM&feature=related


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> I thought, come on, self - you've posted quite enough Patricia Petibon on this forum already. And then I thought, oh no I haven't.
> 
> So ... she used to have a higher quality video on her website but it seems to have gone; and so all there is now is this not-so-good quality youtube of her making the recording of the Queen of Night aria, for the _Amoureuses_ album. It's not a snip from an opera performance - it's a film of the making of a studio recording. But I can't take my eyes off her when she sings it. Yes, one could argue that there are better versions of this just to_ listen _to, but look at the animated expressions on her face, look at the flashing fiery delight in her eyes, the nod of pleasure that means 'nailed it' as she executes a particularly tricky bit.
> 
> Patricia Petibon sings 'Der Hölle Rache'


OK! Can I marry her too?
I think I'm for polygamy.
I'll be moving to Utah.
I want to marry Anna, Renée, Patricia, Elina, and Danielle.
My current wife can be the senior wife.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> _Les oiseaux dans la charmille_ is a precious little gem, isn't it? I love it.


Ditto. I'm too lazy to count, but if I had to guess I'd say that Les oiseaux is my most bookmarked aria on Youtube. 4 or 5 Natalie Dessay versions, couple by Rachele Gilmore, a Joan Sutherland performance, Edita Gruberova, and probably a few more I'm forgetting.

I know it's not precisely her fach, but I would love to hear Diana Damrau try her hand at it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Just had time to post the one earlier. Will list some other faves now -- some that are not necessarily the all-time best sung, but are great in other ways. I've posted several of these before but never hurts to repost
> 
> Rachele Gilmore's Met debut. With a 4 hour notice after the singer she was covering for, Kathleen Kim, fell ill, Rachele Gilmore completely blows away the audience (and cast members!) as Olympia. Watching the reactions of the cast members as she effortlessly hits several G6s and an Ab7 (!) is endlessly entertaining.
> 
> ...


OK, as promised, I'm back. Ms. Gilmore was incredible! What a voice! Although it is true that Kathleen Kim was more precise in her movements, but I'm not sure if Kathleen did as well vocally. I'd love to see Kathleen's Olympia again to compare. I attended the Met in HD broadcast and she was stunning in terms of acting and saccadic movements.

Well, Diana is more...er... German... while Patricia is more... er... French! LOL Both are lovely.

In terms of Queen of the Night, I'm very partial to this Erika Miklosa video in a concert - great eyes, beautiful woman, and beautiful voice - although paradoxically I think she does less well on stage when she is actually performing in The Magic Flute.






As for Andre Rieu, sorry, buddy, call me a snob, but I'm not a fan...


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Surprisingly, Ms. Gilmore's voice isn't even presented at its best there. Here's the audio of the second performance (as Ms. Kim was ill for two performances), her voice really shines here (aside from an audio glitch at about 0:46) http://belitsky.info/work/nkurtzman...fmann-tales-of-hoffmann-doll-song-gilmore.mp3
Also shows that her voice is still young and a work in progress, imo, but the potential for greatness is there.

The only video I could find of Kathleen Kim in this production was a recording off of a tv set or monitor





Agreed about the acting / performance, and about the singing. Ms. Kim has a fine voice, but I think Ms. Gilmore will be a true star with a couple more years of training and a bit more polish on her voice.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Is this thread about pieces or about pieces in particular performances? If the second, I can't post mine as most of then are not present on YT.
> 
> But I'll try to find a couple examples:
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow! Spectacular! Thanks for posting these wonders!:tiphat:
The King Roger is sublime, and this Esultate! had me with goosebumps, thinking about the geniuses of Verdi and Boito.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


>


I had never heard of King Roger before.
Seems pretty strikingly beautiful.
I found this videoclip on YouTube, stunning:





Do you know if this other production is good?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Glad to have you interested by link I've posted. It's one of greatest operas of XXth century.

The best production of Roger is on CD only, released by Naxos:










All singers are great here (except maybe Endrisi, but it's minor role). The opera isn't that long so it shouldn't be problematic for you to listen CD recording after reading printed libretto, one act after another.

There is also Simon Rattle recording but I think English singers twist text mercilessly and the shepherd is much less spirited than portrayed by Ochman on Naxos recoring.

So it would be best for you to get it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oops, what i actually have is 100 best opera classics - 5 cds.
> 
> I checked Joan out on Youtube - I didn't really feel the coloratura was that fowl, even though she's not my favourite soprano and Dessay did it better.


OK, got it, I have identified the chicken, her name is Mady Masple. Poor Joan has nothing to do with it.
And yes, it's "100 Best Opera Classics" so you should have it too, listen to it, it's on disc 1.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Glad to have you interested by link I've posted. It's one of greatest operas of XXth century.
> 
> The best production of Roger is on CD only, released by Naxos:So it would be best for you to get it.


Thanks! The problem is, I have already ordered the DVD one.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, then I can't guarantee you that you will be pleased with this production. I just hope they didn't spoil the music.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Ceci struts her stuff

Maltman - too hot to handle

Polyglot Raimondi


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

The great Placido Flamingo live from the Nest....


----------

